# Link threading within posts



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just another interesting feature idea stolen shamelessly from another forum.......

The forum software they use has been coded so that it recognises certain keywords when you make a post.

An example being, if you posted a question saying "I've knackered my phone, what do I do?"

Someone else might reply, saying "Perform a Hard Reset"

The "HARD RESET" words would then be automatically hyperlinked into a FAQ section (or anywhere else I guess)

I'm thinking if people continually want info on stuff like AMD, MTM, Jabba, Rolling Road, DV, AMM and a few other key words, if the Yabb BBS can be modified to hyperlink known phrases, perhaps something worth looking at?

An example below:

http://smartphone.modaco.com/viewtopic.php?t=92046

Look out for the hyperlinked MMS Settings, Hard Reset etc


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm - I like that idea !
Wonder if using the censor word system would do the same??


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

test...

Audi_web


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmm - OK, best we can do with the censored word system is as above...

entering Audi _web (remove space before _ results in the URl to audi UK being shown.
Ideally the Audi _web text should be a URL, but the censor system doesn't allow for a '=' in the "change to" value :-/

OK - quick'n'dirty hack didn't work so I'll see what can be done to do it properly.
Start thinking of a list of keywords and the targets for the hyperlinks !


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kev, heres a good 'un for you which i think will work for all members as long as they are logged in.....

/me


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

That's / me (without the space after the /)

/me


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

/me


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

_* JampoTT_


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

_* me_

:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

This mod is done (not by me though, by someone else in the YaBB community)...

so, need a list of keywords that will automatically turn into a hyperlink to another page. The page can either be off-site (i.e. "AMD" would hyperlink to the AMD site, "TTOC" would link to the TTOC site) or on-site (i.e. "off-topic" could hyperlink to the off topic board).

Post ideas here please ;D


----------

